# Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?



## Hagalaz (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab beim Hantieren im Teich einige (mindestens 5) dieser Tiere entdeckt was ist das?
Entschuldigung für die schlechten Fotos


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hallo Darius,
ich würde sagen das Du recht hast.
Dürfte ne Libellenlarve sein.


----------



## Teichmen (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hallo

Ja, die kommt aber erst nächstes Jahr aus dem Wasser


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hi Darius,

das sind Larven vom __ Plattbauch oder __ Vierfleck

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Ah ok dann lag ich doch nicht so falsch 
Die werden aber noch größer oder?
Mal ne andere Frage hab vor kurzem eine Libelle, ich würde mal __ Plattbauch tippen, bei mir überm Teich __ fliegen sehen, sie ist dann knapp über dem Wasser stehen geblieben und hat den Hinterleib immer wieder in eine __ Wasserstern, der an der Oberfläche schwimmt abgesenkt. 
Hat die Eier gelegt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hi Darius,

jepp, das gibt die nächste Generation

die Larven werden etwa 2,5-3cm lang

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladiator (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Die larven, überleben die wenn man sie ausversehen mitem kescher an die luft holt?

oder wie lange können die über wasser leben, wenn sie eigentlich noch ne larve sind...


hab schon paarmal solche mit kescher rausgefischt, und schnell wieder alle algen und den kram samt larve zurück in teich geworfen, in der angst sie stirbt mir vor den augen weg.
hab schon einmal zusehen müssen wie libelle stirbt, da will ich nicht zusehn wie larve stirbt..


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hallo Galdiator,
"Erfahrungswert" hab ich da bisher keine festen...
ich fische immer wieder Algen und __ Hornkraut ab im Teich und im Filter.
Dabei habe ich bis jetzt jedes mal mindestens eine Libellenlarve dabei gefunden. und die befördere ich einfach umgehend in den Teich zurück, wo sich sich schnell in Sichereit rudern.
Die paar Sekunden oder Minuten dürften also weniger problematisch sein.

Deswegen gilt ja auch der Tipp, dass man beim 'ausmisten' den Kram immer am Teichrand für eine Weile liegen lassen soll, damit jegliches mobiles den Weg ins Teichwasser zurück, denn nicht alle Tiere äussern ihr unwohlsein durch hilfloses gestrampel, sie verhalten sich ruhig und versuchen sich zu verstecken.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hi Gladiator,

Libellenlarven überleben es eine ganze Weile außerhalb des Wasser, 5-10-15 Min. sind jedenfalls kein Problem für sie
__ Plattbauch- und Vierflecklarven sind, da sie auch kleine Tümpel besiedeln, beim austrocknen solcher Gewässer fähig sich im Schlamm zu vergraben und dort im feuchten Boden wochenlang auszuharren.

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Echt irre wie viele von denen bei mir rumschwimmen und dabei seh ich sehr selten mal nen Hubschrauber überm Wasser.


----------



## Ikulas (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Ich glaube, ich habe auch einige Libellenlarven bei mir im Mini-Teich, obwohl ich bis jetzt nur einmal eine Libelle bei uns gesehen habe. 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher; ein Bild kann ich nicht machen. Sind zu klein und sitzen an der Ufermatte unter dem Wasser. Sie sind grau bis beige, sehen räuberisch aus, irgendwie nict wirklich hübsch und haben je 3 Beine. 
Einige sind schon recht groß und ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie auch immer weiter nach oben kommen. Ist das typisch für Libellenlarven ?


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hallo Beate,
Libellenlarven gehen verschiedene Stati in ihrem Leben durch...

Das Legen der Eier geht meist sehr schnell...einige Verharren länger an einer Stelle und tupfen dann mit dem Popo an für sie geeignete stellen...andere machen das im Flug und berühren meist Pflanzenteile ganz dicht an der Wasseroberfläche.

Wie die dann "ganz klein" aussehen weiss ich grade nicht bzw. wie sie sich dann entwickeln.

Meist bekommt man sie ja erst mit, wenn sie groß genug sind, das sie räuberisch in den oberen Wasserschichten unterwegs sind.
Meist ist das dann der Zustand, dass sie sich im entsprechenden Sommer verpuppen oder halt noch einen Winter ausharren und dann den nächsten Sommer in den Flugstatus übergehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hi Andreas,

schon die frisch geschlüpften Libellenlarven sehen aus wie die großen.
Verpuppen tun sich die fertigen Larven aber auch nicht, der geschlechtsreife Imago schlüpft direkt aus der letzten Larvenhaut.
Daran kann man auch erkennen das es eine altertümliche Insektenklasse ist (__ Libellen tummelten sich mit Schaben und __ Eintagsfliegen schon in den Carbonwäldern), erst die "modernen Insekten" wie z.B __ Fliegen, Mücken, __ Käfer oder Schmetterlinge haben da ne Puppenruhe eingeschoben

MfG Frank


----------



## Ikulas (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hallo Frank und Andreas,

danke Euch beiden für die Info. 
Ich beobachte die Teile mal weiter. Ich sehe nur, dass sie scheinbar wachsen. Im Aussehen verändern sie sich nicht maßgeblich.


----------

